# AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€



## eagle*23* (10. Februar 2013)

*AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Könnt ihr mir einen 5.1 oder sogar 7.1 AV-Receiver empfehlen der einen niedrigen Stromverbrauch auch bei HDMI Passthrough hat ?
Hab momentan einen Onkyo 507 und der verbraucht doch arg viel Strom vor allem auch bei Passthrough (40W).
Der neue sollte so bis 250€ kosten (evtl. dann billiger im Marktplatz wo finden ) und sollte auch 3D/Arc Unterstützung haben.3x HDMI und 2x Spdif reichen mir.

Danke


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Schau mal hier, vielleicht rbingt dich das weiter. Bin selber mit meinem Onkyo TX-SR508 sehr zufrieden, bei welchem aber auch oft der Verbrauch im PT bemängelt wurde, das Yamaha-Derivat war damals etwas besser in diesem Punkt. Von daher könnte ich mir vorstellen das der RX-V373 etvl. auch was für dich wäre (bei Amazon.de aktuell für 279 €).


----------



## eagle*23* (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Danke, die Chip-Liste hatte ich schon gefunden aber da sind die Preise weng arg hoch .
Den 373 hab ich mir damals auch für meine Freundin überlegt, hab ihr aber dann den Onkyo 313 geholt.
Hatte damals noch null Ahnung von der Materie und sie wollte unbedingt eine Anlage haben.

Der Yamaha scheint im Stromverbrauch besser zu sein ? Gilt auch für Passthrough ?


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

hmm der Yamaha 373 kann wol gar kein richtiges Pass-Through, erst ab 473 
wie ist denn der Yamaha 467 ? Glaub der kann auch beides ist wohl der Vorgänger und somit billiger


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Aber Du hast doch jetzt doch nen SPDIF gefunden bei deinem Receiver - wofür braucht Du noch den passtrough bei Standby? ^^


Den 467 hab ich selber, der ist gut - aber wo und zu welchem Preis bekommst Du den? Und ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dem mir 3D ist.


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Ja, die Spdif Geschichte ist geschichte  
Weniger Kabelsalat ist nun angesagt und PC soll ja auch noch mit ran per Pass-Through im Standby. Den V467 bekommt man eigentlich für ca. 150€ rum gebraucht und 3D müsste der doch haben.
Hab mein Onkyo 507 gut verkauft bekommen und bräucht nun schnell nen Ersatz


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Hab mich vertan, ich hab den RV-X471 - ich der 467 ist noch älter ^^  schau mal, ob das wirklich alles kann und auch standby-passtrough mit wenig Strombedarf.


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

ach glaub der 467 hat dann doch auch nur dieses pseudo Pass-Through wie der Onkyo wo man erst einschalten muss und dann 40W rum zieht  aber hab noch nicht wirklich was darüber gefunden

Du hast den V471 bist zufrieden und der kann Standby Passthrough ? gibt's nämlich auch für ca. 170€ rum gebraucht.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> hmm der Yamaha 373 kann wol gar kein richtiges Pass-Through, erst ab 473
> wie ist denn der Yamaha 467 ? Glaub der kann auch beides ist wohl der Vorgänger und somit billiger





eagle*23* schrieb:


> Danke, die Chip-Liste hatte ich schon gefunden aber da sind die Preise weng arg hoch .
> Den 373 hab ich mir damals auch für meine Freundin überlegt, hab ihr aber dann den Onkyo 313 geholt.
> Hatte damals noch null Ahnung von der Materie und sie wollte unbedingt eine Anlage haben.
> 
> Der Yamaha scheint im Stromverbrauch besser zu sein ? Gilt auch für Passthrough ?


 
Also der der RX-V373 soll laut Yamaha-Webseite Passthrough unterstützen. Ich gehe mal davon aus wir reden hier über HDMI-PT!?
Habe im HiFi-Forum einen passenden Thread gefunden: Klick

Zitat:


> Es wird immer nur die Eingangsquelle durchgeschleift, die beim letzten Ausschalten des Receivers angewählt war.


 
und



> Aber: man kann im standby einfach eine andere durchzuschleußende Quelle wählen (auf Fernbedineung einfach HDMI 1-4 wählen) und es wird umgeschaltet ohne dass sich der receiver einschaltet. Also schon frei wählbar.


 
Im Übrigen finde zumindest ich für meinen Teil alleine schon die Netzwerkfähigkeit sowie den USB-Anschluss des RX-V473 durchaus lohnenswert. Vermisse ich an meinem Onkyo TX-SR508 mittlerweile regelmäßig.


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

ja da meinen die eben das er es nicht kann  auf der Seite war ich vorher auch 
http://de.yamaha.com/de/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rxv73_special/ steht ja da "Nein"

Der V473 ist natürlich Klasse, aber 300€ sind mir zu viel.
Der 471 scheint doch auch ganz gut zu sein glaub ich. 3d und PT kann er zumindest, frage nur wie der Stromverbrauch ist.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt... also den Angaben auf der Yamaha-HP ist natürlich durchaus Glauben zu schenken. Andererseits, die beiden angegeben Zitate lassen mich durchaus gluaben das er es doch kann, wenn auch nur eingeschränkt. Warum sollten die Jungs das sonst so angeben?


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Hast ganzen Beitrag gelesen ? Für mich liest sich das so das es nicht geht ... Blicks auch nicht ganz


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Na dann bin ich ja zumindest nicht allein damit


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Also, bei meinem Yamaha RX-V471 kannst Du den Standby-Passthrough ein- oder ausschalten, und im Anhang mit den technischen Daten steht, dass es im Standby <0,1W sind, mit passtrough <1,2W - also wirklich wenig. 

Und man kann per Fernbedienungstasten HDMI1 bis HDMI4 auch die Quelle umschalten. Kleiner "Nachteil" evtl: man muss sich halt merken, an welchem HDMI-Port welches gerät angeschlossen ist. Denn idr nutzt man nicht diese HDMI1-4-Tasten, sondern man nutzt die 4 Tasten "BD/DVD", "TV", "CD" und "Radio", denn die kannst Du frei belegen - ich hab zB bei BD/DVD meinen BluRay-Player drauf, dazu gehört dann für Ton UND Bild der HDMI2-Eingang. Bei TV hab ich meinen Fernseher, da ist fürs Bild gar nix belegt (logisch...) und für den Ton der SPDIF1. Bei "CD" hab ich meinen CD-Player, da ist auch fürs Bild nix und für den Ton ein analoger Cinch-Eingang. Und auf "Radio" ist mein PC, falls ich von dem mal per HDMI Bild und TOn nutzen will - dazu gehört der HDMI1-Eingang für Bild und Ton.

Wenn ich nun im Standby was nutzen wollte, müsste ich halt im Kopf behalten, dass PC auf "HDMI1" ist und der BD-Player an "HDMI2"


----------



## eagle*23* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Das ja kein Problem, dafür hat man ja die Murmel auf dem Hals um bisschen zu denken.
Der Denon 1612 ist glaub auch ähnlich oder ?
Schwanke nun zwischen dem V471 und dem Denon 1612.
Der Preis vom 467 zum 471 sind nur ca. 30 € unterschied von dem her fliegt der 467 raus. außerdem kann der nur 3d mit FW-Update.

Also du kannst den 471 empfehlen?  Muss nur mal schauen wos den dann grad gebraucht gibt


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Also, ich hab den 471 und bin voll zufrieden. Ich hab aber keinen Vergleich zu Zb dem Denon. Wenn der Denon aber nicht grad irgendwelche für Dich wichtigen Features hat, die der 471 nicht hat, dann machst Du mit dem 471 nichts falsch.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab den 471 und bin voll zufrieden. Ich hab aber keinen Vergleich zu Zb dem Denon. Wenn der Denon aber nicht grad irgendwelche für Dich wichtigen Features hat, die der 471 nicht hat, dann machst Du mit dem 471 nichts falsch.



signed


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen der den zu verkaufen hat 
Denon 1612  gibt's  haufenweise  aber  den v471  nicht  so.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Hab hier 2 Stück in der Bucht und welche über´s Shopping.


----------



## eagle*23* (14. Februar 2013)

danke, die beiden kenne ich schon
 Bist du einer der Verkäufer?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> [...]
> Bist du einer der Verkäufer?



Nope. Was´n mit dem bei Hood.de? Für 209 Euronen, annehmbarer Preis.


----------



## eagle*23* (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

ihhh Silber  ich wart mal auf den bei ebay morgen


----------



## Morote (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den RX-V473 und n Energiekostenmessgerät. Bei Bedarf kann ich Verbrauchsmessungen für dich machen. Sag dann einfach Bescheid, was du wissen willst


----------



## eagle*23* (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Der V473 ist ja schon einer wo normal sehr wenig im Standby verbraucht . Leider ist der vom preis glaub etwas über meinem Budget.
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Morote (18. Februar 2013)

Kein Ding...
Solltest du doch Messwerte haben wollen, kannst mir ja einfach ne PN schreiben


----------



## eagle*23* (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: AV-Receiver 5.1 o. 7.1 mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch auch bei Passthrough bis ca. 250€*

Kannst mir deinen natürlich auch günstig verkaufen :. Glaub alle außer der Onkyo haben gute Standby Werte


----------



## Morote (18. Februar 2013)

Öhm ich glaub nicht, dass ich mich nach 2 Monaten schon wieder von dem gutem Stück trennen mag


----------

